# How long does the Hashimoto attack last?



## newyearforme (Sep 30, 2012)

I have done tons of research and cannot find answers to this question; how long does the attacks on your thyroid last? (months, years, etc.) And I guess more importantly, is there ANYTHING that can help? From what I read, even thyroid medication cannot stop the attack on your thyroid. I started thyroid meds but today I had a terrible attack (anxiety, ears ringing, just feeling whipped). IF thyroid medication does stop the attack on the thyroid, does anyone have any experience with how long it takes?

LASTLY does anyone know anything that helps with these attacks (in the short term?). I have to function and work and right now I'm not doing either! :sick0026:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think you'll find a formula or even an "average" for your question. There are so many variables I don't think anyone could tell you.

Keeping in mind I didn't know I had anything wrong with me, the kinds of symptoms that I used to have that are similar to what you describe often lasted a few hours to a day or two *for me.*


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

There is no answer to that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

newyearforme said:


> I have done tons of research and cannot find answers to this question; how long does the attacks on your thyroid last? (months, years, etc.) And I guess more importantly, is there ANYTHING that can help? From what I read, even thyroid medication cannot stop the attack on your thyroid. I started thyroid meds but today I had a terrible attack (anxiety, ears ringing, just feeling whipped). IF thyroid medication does stop the attack on the thyroid, does anyone have any experience with how long it takes?
> 
> LASTLY does anyone know anything that helps with these attacks (in the short term?). I have to function and work and right now I'm not doing either! :sick0026:


As far as I am concerned, removing the object of the attack is the only answer. Otherwise it's any body's guess.

I also think it is ridiculous to force a patient to wait out a 20 year attack. Why would you do that to anybody? Ruin their life, sick all the time, can't work, become a recluse?

You can see I am very opinionated about all of this.

You have had an ultra-sound; correct? How was the diagnosis of Hashi's achieved?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

They suck and they are AWFUL, and they are different for everyone. One poster on here has suffered for years with them. I had them pretty solid for about a year. Made alot of changes (started thyroid meds, vitamins, selenium, gluten free diet, accupunture, blah, blah, blah) and the attacks are few and far between now. When I do have the occassional one, they are small and only last a few minutes.


----------



## newyearforme (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback; I am also taking selenium and a zillion other supplements. I am also trying to eat better and keep a food diary that I can tie to how I am feeling. I guess it all depends on how healthy you are overall and how close to "normal" you can get your body to be.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

newyearforme said:



> Thanks for your feedback; I am also taking selenium and a zillion other supplements. I am also trying to eat better and keep a food diary that I can tie to how I am feeling. I guess it all depends on how healthy you are overall and how close to "normal" you can get your body to be.


Great idea with the food diary. I have found that I keep track of anything that "triggers" an attack. I have found that too much red wine can trigger one for me. I can have two glasses, but if I have three, I will more than likely have an attack in the middle of night. It's not even a matter of being drunk, (I haven't been drunk in YEARS!) It's just one to many and my antibodies go into attack mode. So find your triggers and avoid them as much as possible. Gluten is another one of mine.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

You can do things to help address possible underlying triggers for the Hashimoto's (and the immune system in general), along with some other ideas:

* Exercise, even just walking the neighborhood. No wild & crazy workouts.
* De-stress your life (far easier said than done).
* Plenty of sleep (again, easier said than done).
* Get labs / tests done for inter-connected conditions (Low Vit. D, Low Vit. B-12, anemia, Celiac or gluten sensitivity, adrenal function, A1C, cholesterol & triglycerides, hormones, Lyme disease, lingering bacteria or viruses etc.).
* Make sure your doc runs not just TSH, but also Free T4, Free T3, Reverse T3, TPO antibodies, Thyroglobulin antibodies, and Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin (TSI) to establish a baseline.
* Ask for a thyroid ultrasound -- again, need to establish a baseline.
* Stay away from cruciferous veggies (broccoli, cabbage, et al) unless thoroughly cooked.
* Eat plenty of other types of fruits & veggies.
* Eat a varied diet.
* Minimize caffeine, excess sugar, fast food, and non-healthy grub intake.
* Avoid gluten-containing foods. Even if you don't have Celiac, you may have a high gluten intolerance.
* Ask your doc or ND or nutritionist about adding essential vitamins & supplements to your treatment (liquid fish oil, Vit. D, Vit. B-12 sublingual "methy-" variety, etc.).
* Don't go overboard on calcium products; milk, cheese, yogurt, and so forth.
* Keep a daily log or sheet with your vitals (weight, temp, pulse, blood pressure, signs & symptoms).


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

My "attack" is creeping up on the 6 month mark. In that time, I've had a few good days, maybe as many as 5 in a row, then wham! the heart rate racing returns. It's relentless and I'm getting my thyroid out next Thursday. Frankly, that can't come soon enough. I wish I'd gotten it out this week, which was initially an option. The acute attack portion used to last about 12-18 hours, but now, it's pretty constant, I get an hour or two with sort of a normal feeling in my heart, but that's about it.

This is just an illustration that it can be totally crazy, and enough to drive you to the surgeon, with your family as co-pilots totally cheering it on, because hey, there's only so much they can take, too...OR it can be a bumpy stretch with attacks lessening in frequency and severity as you manage your diet, stress, and sleep. I really hope it is the latter for you.


----------



## Sheikla (Sep 11, 2011)

I have been having the attacks for over a year. Mine last as long as 2 weeks of feelling fatigue and flu like all over. I have some good days before and after.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Same. Except, I have thought it has to be something else too. It stinks. I don't have a definitive diagnosis o Hashis either.


----------

